# Smoked Acorn Squash



## john3198

Did an Acorn squash last night along with a chicken. Filled with butter, brown sugar, and dusted with S&P and freshly grated nutmeg.
Wow. This was great. On about 3 hours with Pecan. Temps were 200-225 for first hour then 225-250 for the remainder.

Here's a link to the whole qview in Poulty, but will put a couple of slides here too:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=87427


----------



## scarbelly

Those both look great and I bet they tasted great too


----------



## fire it up

Looks great!
Acorn squash is one of those things on the list but have yet to throw any in the smoker.


----------



## phlunkie

I did some last week.  All I put on them was butter and prosciutto.   Had a mix of hickory and cherry wood.  I plan on making a bunch for xmas dinner.  I do not think I will ever eat an acorn squash that is not from a smoker.


----------



## bbally

Are recipes are very similar!

Love the acorns smoked.  I put chopped dates and a fig in them as well as the stuff you are adding.


----------



## barneypoo69

just wanted to bump this thread....

Anyone have any great ideas on smoking acorn squash ? Wife & I are hungry for veggies (to go with our meat of course).


----------

